# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Мозила против Оперы: кто выиграет?

## Asteriks

*Два самых популярных браузера Мозила и Опера имеют каждый своих сторонников. В этой теме расставим все точки над I. Что хорошо в Опере, но плохо в Мозиле? И наоборот. Устроим непрофессиональный обзор этих двух разработок.
Сторонники Оперы, опишите, пожалуйста, преимущества Вашего браузера.
Сторонники Мозилы, а Вы - своего. Своими словами, как пользователи. Информация из Инета, описывающая достоинства браузеров, будет удаляться как флуд. Только личное мнение.*

----------


## Asteriks

Для Мозилы разработано много красивых тем оформления. Для Оперы можно найти что-нибудь подходящее, но с большим трудом. Это я рассуждаю вслух про достоинства браузеров, начиная с внешнего вида.
Для Оперы сегодня долго искала что-нибудь на свой вкус, но так и не нашла того, что понравилось бы на 100%. Пока стоит вот это:

----------


## Vanya

> Для Мозилы разработано много красивых тем оформления. Для Оперы можно найти что-нибудь подходящее, но с большим трудом.


вот тут крайне () несогласен, для оперы как и для мозиллы есть много красивых и удобных тем оформления  и найти их не составляет труда

----------


## Asteriks

Не согласна. На мой вкус очень мало. Могу назвать не более 5-ти более менее понравившихся)))) Наверное, для мужчин темы разрабатываются. Серые да чёрные какие-то.
Например: 
*vista_basic_5*  - в голубых тонах, ничего так.
*superhabr_4* - опять же в голубых тонах.
*aeon-1* можно мириться
*feodosia**-10* морская тема
Но большинство тем плоских каких-то и в полосочку! )))

----------


## Akasey

не, я полностью согласен, а если тебе надо, то вот:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

может что себе подберёш

----------


## Mitrej

С помощью дополнений Mozilla Firefox можно настроить так, что Opera нервно курит в сторонке.

----------


## Vanya

С помощью дополнений Opera можно настроить так, что Mozilla Firefox нервно курит в сторонке.

----------


## Akasey

думаю ты недооцениваеш Оперу, к ней тоже дополнений *уйма*

----------


## Asteriks

Давайте про дополнения. Меня интересует дополнение для Оперы для работы с блогом. Есть такое? А в Мозиле есть. Scribe Fire. Если знаете такое для Оперы, подскажите, буду благодарна.

Мозила курит?))) И Опера?))

----------


## Akasey

чтоб я занимался блогами, то нашёл бы и пользовался, а так мне *не - за - чем*

----------


## Asteriks

А мне искать не надо, у меня в Мозиле есть)))

----------


## Mitrej

А вкладки в несколько строк в Опере сделать можно?
А интернет без рекламы?
Работа с закладками в Мозилле намного удобнее.
И так далее.

----------


## Banderlogen

> А вкладки в несколько строк в Опере сделать можно?


Да.



> А интернет без рекламы?


Ad Muncher

----------


## Asteriks

В Мозиле выше скорость возвращения на предыдущую страницу после очистки истории. И страница открывается с предыдущим паролем, если у пользователя два ника на одном сайте. В Мозиле сделать переход намного проще.
В Опере аккуратнее окошки (кому не нравится про оформление - не читайте, а я рассуждаю про то, что понимаю). В Мозиле зато регулируется их размер. Но вид не очень.

----------


## Banderlogen

> В Мозиле выше скорость после очистки истории.


В опере скорость высокая и без очистки истории. 



> И страница открывается с предыдущим паролем, если у пользователя два ника на одном сайте.


В опере какой сеанс был сохранен послкдним, тот и откроется.



> В Мозиле сделать переход намного проще.


Что за переход такой?



> В Мозиле зато регулируется их размер.


Это как?

----------


## VirDignus

а в Опере есть возможность просмотреть страницу под IE?

----------


## vova230

Не понимаю о чем спор. Я вообще Мозилой не пользовался. А все от того, что не считаю нормальным перЕбИрать кучу всяких программ только для сравнения. А так можно привыкнуть к любой программе и она будет казаться наилучшей. В самом начале пользовался IE, и он меня устраивал. Потом стало не хватать его скорости работы. Посоветовали Оперу, пользуюсь ей, пока устраивает. А всякие украшалки мне без надобности.

----------


## Asteriks

Я в двух словах *про пароли.* У меня два ника и два пароля на blogi.by. На Каплю Смысла и на Наш Голос. На какой блог зайдёшь первым, тот ник высвечивается и на втором. Это неудобство в некотором роде. 
В Мозиле очистил историю, обновил страницу - на входе окажется тот ник и пароль, который нужен для данного сайта. Только войти остаётся. И всё это за считанные секунды. 
В Опере после очистки истории сайт грузится очень долго.
*Размер окошек.* В Опере размер окошек стандартный. Их размер зависит от их количества. Чем больше окошек - тем меньше размер. В Мозиле размер можно задать в настройках. Их может быть мало и очень маленькие))))

----------


## vova230

А я пароли ввожу всегда только вручную, ничего не сохраняю.

----------


## Asteriks

Покопалась в настройках Оперы, нашла, где птички убрать, чтобы открывалось то, что мне нужно: а именно - пароль нужной мне страницы. Это про очистку личных данных. И скорость возвращения на нужный пароль вполне.)
Не знаю я всех достоинств Оперы, хотя пользуюсь двумя браузерами. Для того и тема создана, чтобы любители Оперы описали, что в ней хорошо, просветили. Не убийственная тема это, а обсуждение. Для того, чтобы лучше ориентироваться в браузерах. 
А то "в умелях руках, в умелых руках..." 
Умельцы есть?

----------


## Asteriks

Хочу показать Вам пару тем оформления для Оперы.

  

А это оформление, в котором форум выглядит по другому. Мне ни одно особо нравится, но интересно.

----------


## Mitrej

Есть ли в Опере такая функция: "Искать текст на странице по мере его набора"?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Есть ли в Опере такая функция: "Искать текст на странице по мере его набора"?


В Opera AC есть точно.

----------


## VirDignus

как в опере реализуется работа с профилем

_VirDignus добавил 06.09.2009 в 18:11_
Могу ли я скачать исходный код оперы?

----------


## Stych

Исходники Оперы?)) Opera - не opensource. 
PS Если их откроют, конец лисе))

PSS Для получения доступа к многочисленным дополнительным настройкам Opera достаточно ввести в адресной строке "opera:config", после чего в окне программы откроется специальная веб-страница, позволяющая в удобном графическом режиме производить коррекцию текущих настроек браузера, по умолчанию сохраняемых в конфигурационном файле opera.ini.

----------


## Banderlogen

> как в опере реализуется работа с профилем


Хз. Импорт/экспорт.

----------


## VirDignus

а такая хрень есть [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

Профили есть. Можно создавать много, в разных папках всё хранится, и настройки, и кэш и закладки и т.д. В простой опере профили хранятся в папке с документами винда. В опере AC в каталоге программы

----------


## Saniok

мозила висит на компе, но пользуюсь только оперой.

----------


## Asteriks

Мозилка:

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

По доле рынка Мозилла в разы впереди. Такая история была и с ИЕ, и хоть альтернатива и была, люди всё равно пользовались ИЕ, потому что были попросту дилетантами, интернет был 56.6 кбс, Опера у тебя или ИЕ было всем плевать. 
Сейчас же мы наблюдаем иную картину. Рокировку Мозиллы и ИЕ. 
В общем сбился я с мысли...
Что ещё сказать...Гугл вперёд!

----------


## Mitrej

На счёт популярности браузеров в мире в целом и по странам можно глянуть перейдя по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## BiZ111

Скоро выйдет новая Лиса 4.0. Установил бету, внешний вид - смесь Оперы и Гугл Хрома. В остальном не тестирую. А использую потому, что некоторые говносайты Гостя, на которых можно выкладывать большие файлы видео, не работают с Оперой

----------

